# Skil RAS800 router table



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many forum members work in limited space or travel to a cottage on a regular basis. The Skil RAS800 router table is a good solution since the fence stores underneath and the legs fold up for transport or storage with the router removed. The router table must be clamped or screwed down to your bench top.

It is quick and easy to mount a router to this table; there are 4 hold down clamps with nice sized plastic knobs to secure the router in the 6" and 6-1/2" recessed mounting holes.(You still have to remove the routers sub base plate)

The split fence is easily adjustable and a 1/16" shim is included for jointing. One feather board is included and there are two locations it can be mounted in; infeed or outfeed side. The clear pivoting guard is a good design. There is a built in dust port on the back of the fence.

There are inserts which snap into place to reduce the opening around the bit for safety. A simple miter gauge is included. The power switch has an extra outlet for a shop vac or light. There is a storage pouch to hold the miter gauge and inserts which attaches to the legs.

This is a nice design for weekend woodworkers but is not intended for heavy use. The top is nice and flat. The only downsides are the fact it does not have provision for using guide bushings and the location of the power switch makes it a bit more difficult to adjust the router. Cost on Amazon is about $97 with free shipping. I would say thumbs up for this table.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That has to be a good buy Mike. I have a table-top router table for use on big projects to save having to change bits in my main table. The router doesn't have to be huge, 1 to 1.5 hp is fine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have one of these and a Skill router with plunge and flat base which I'd like to sell. It is barely used. Not sure where the for sale ads go.


----------

